# Are the Flathead biting?



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wondering if the Flatties are fattening up for winter yet. Anyone?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well...I have been at least a good 6-8 times in the past month and havent caught any....come to think of it...I havent caught a big fish since august....but the channels are kickin' it into gear...

but the flatties should be putting of the feed sack soon


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

What's up with that Northridge pond? Looks like it turned over recently. I took my youngest daughter out there this morning and we didn't even get a nibble


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

the township dumps aqua-clean chemicals in it so thats why it looks the way it does....but like you, I havent been doing that great up there..... been getting some channels but no big guys


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard from Catfish Hunter they were biting. But what does he know?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah I ended up finding a hungry one Saturday nite :B


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh they are definitely biting on the Tusc River, me and a buddy caught 2 saturday night a 4 lbs 7 oz and a 10 lbs 7 oz both were caught on live creek chubs. There is no magic spot right now they seem to be anywhere that you can find a pool with alittle depth to it and some wood piles !!! another friend of mine caught 4 over 20 lbs last week between monday and friday , he was fishing in the New Philadelphia area !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice fish there Chuck! How much did it weigh?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Alot more than my last PB, 47lbs


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Marshall

This fish weighed 47 and change.










I made Mike and I new weigh slings and 
it gave me good reason to try it out.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

The Flathead bite is picking up. Caught 3 yesterday, largest went 15lbs and change.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I caught a couple Wed. evening on the Ohio, nothing to bragg about. Going out for an all-nighter tonight. I'll post results Sat.


----------

